# ATV helmet law



## FrankB (Dec 28, 2006)

I was just wondering, would it be legal to pull a sled behind my ATV on the ice with my kids and is it OK if they were wearing their bicycle helmets? I would obviously be going very slow but I'm not sure if its OK or if we would have to buy regular DOT approved helmets.
Thanks


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

i have no idea. Dumbest law ever


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

As long as you are wearing a helmet and your ORV is registered you are all set.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I used to do this with my buddies when I was a teenager. We wore our helmets that we wore while riding our quads. But obvisously we were a little more reckless then your going to be. Along with the helmet I suggest you have them wear eye protection. The bicycle helmet is a good idea but I would prefer a regular helmet. But as far as laws go as stated above as long as your atv has the orv sticker and your wearing the proper helmet your ok. Also I suggest doing this on your own property.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

lol, i wonder what they would have said seeing us towed behind my grandfathers 51 plymouth on a tobogan?


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

FrankB said:


> I was just wondering, would it be legal to pull a sled behind my ATV on the ice with my kids and is it OK if they were wearing their bicycle helmets? I would obviously be going very slow but I'm not sure if its OK or if we would have to buy regular DOT approved helmets.
> Thanks


Note...You're kids (or adults) on the sled being pulled by your ATV DO NOT need to be wearing any head protection to be legal. Only the driver and rider (when the ATV is designed for such) are required to wear head and eye protection. I am not advocating that kids don't wear protection, just an fyi.


----------



## FrankB (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks again for the help.


----------

